# VisPas 2009



## Speedfisher (28. Dezember 2008)

Hey!
Ich hatte bis jetzt immer den normalen VisPas und war Mitglied im Verein HSV SERPELING te ARNHEM(der war im Vispas mit drin).
Leider gibt es bei uns in der Nähe des Campings nur 2 Gewässer wo ich mit diesem VisPas angeln darf (Rhein,Bijland).
Jetzt meine Frage:
Gibt es einen Verein im Bereich Zevenaar oder Lobith wo die Gewässer Rhein ei Spijk, Rhein bei Lobith, de Bijland und eventuel noch der See "De Breuly" drin sind?
Danke im Vorraus!


----------



## Walleyehunter69 (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: VisPas 2009*

Hallo!#h

Wenn Du dem Verein De Voorn bei Nijmegen beitritts hast du über die Grote Vergunning + Vispas zusammen 46,-€ im Jahr warscheinlich alles im Sack.

 Der Verein gehört zur Federatie Veluwezoom. Bin seit Jahren drin und habe eine riesige Auswahl an Fischwassern, die ich in diesem Leben warscheinlich gar nicht alle abarbeiten kann.

Petri und Gruß
Walleyehunter69
aus Kleve am schönen Niederrhein


----------



## Speedfisher (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: VisPas 2009*

Erstmal Danke für deine Antwort!
Auf der Seite HSV De Breuly steht 
*JEUGD VANAF 14*​*26 EURO**INCLUSIEF GROTE VERGUNNING EN RIJK-VISAKTE*

heißt das jetzt wenn ich die 26 euro bezahle und somit im Verein bin das ich die "Landelijke Lijst van Viswateren" da drin hab?Also Grote Vergunning...
und was ist eine RijkVisakte?
Danke!


----------



## Dopemaster61 (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: VisPas 2009*

verstehe das mit holland nicht wirklich. was muss ich machen wenn ich im sommer mal ne woche da angeln will?? wo bekomme ich die papiere etc her...??? und wo darf ich angeln??


----------



## Walleyehunter69 (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: VisPas 2009*

Hallo Dopemaster!#h

Holland ist gar nicht so schwierig. 

Die Grote Vergunning besteht aus dem Umschlag "Grote Vergunning "und der Lijst van Viswateren. Der Vispas ist ein separates Dokument, was bescheinigt das die Fischereiabgabe/Steuer entrichtet wurde. Diese Dokumentenkombination sowie der Mitgliedsausweis des jeweiligen Vereins sind stets beim Angeln mitzuführen.

Grundsätzlich darfst Du mit dem angegebenen Gerät in allen in der Lijst van Viswateren angegebenen Gewässern fischen, bei Beachtung der darin für das Gewässer aufgelisteten Voorwaarden, sprich Sonderregelungen (bezondere Voorwarden).

Gratuliere mit 26,-€ hast Du einen sehr günstigen Verein gefunden! Die RDK ist im Prinzip der Vispas ist nur die alte Bezeichnung dafür. Bei weiteren Fragen kannst Du dich aber auch an den NVVS in Utrecht direkt wenden.

Gruß Petri und dicke Fische und einen guten Rutsch
Walleyehunter69
Der, der NL unsicher macht:vik:


----------



## Walleyehunter69 (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: VisPas 2009*



Walleyehunter69 schrieb:


> Hallo Dopemaster!#h
> 
> Holland ist gar nicht so schwierig.
> 
> ...


Sorry Schreiben war natürlich auch und in erster Linie für Speedfisher!


----------



## Dopemaster61 (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: VisPas 2009*



Walleyehunter69 schrieb:


> Hallo Dopemaster!#h
> 
> Holland ist gar nicht so schwierig.
> 
> ...


 
also brauche ich Grote Vergunning "und der Lijst van Viswateren + zusätlich den Vispas? was kostet das so ungefähr und wo bekomme ich es??


----------



## totaler Spinner (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: VisPas 2009*

#hLeute, die grote vergunnig gibt es seit 2007 nicht mehr! Man braucht den vispas und je nach Gewässer noch Zusatzscheine. Die lijst kriegt man mit den vispas. So um die 45€ ist man mit dabei. Gibt es in den meisten Angelläden.


----------

